# Iron Sharpens Iron - Hearing the Word Preached



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 22, 2018)

Just a note to those who might be able to tune in...

FREE BOOKS Giveaway
*TODAY*, FEB. 22nd, 4-6PM *ET*
our guest on
"IRON SHARPENS IRON" Radio
will be:
DR. C. MATTHEW McMAHON,
founder of
A Puritan's Mind
who will address:
"The LORD's VOICE Cries
to the City: A Biblical
Guide For HEARING the
Word of God PREACHED"

Listen *LIVE* GLOBALLY @
www.IronSharpensIronRadio.com
or ANYWHERE BY PHONE
@ (563) 999-9206
(press 3 when prompted for Christian Radio)
EMAIL ON-AIR QUESTIONS
for our GUESTS daily to:
[email protected]
(include your FIRST NAME, CITY & STATE of residence & COUNTRY of residence if outside the USA)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 22, 2018)

Here is the interview of anyone is interested.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 23, 2018)

I fixed the link above. It was wrong...


----------



## Cedarbay (Feb 23, 2018)

I may have to listen to this a couple of times. Edifying and convicting to say the least. Thank you, Dr. McMahon.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 23, 2018)

Cedarbay said:


> I may have to listen to this a couple of times. Edifying and convicting to say the least. Thank you, Dr. McMahon.



You are most welcome. If you are interested in the whole preaching series online....its free here to listen to at APM.

Or here (#2 is the only one we really got to speak about on the show):

_1. The Supremacy of God in Redemptive Preaching_, Isaiah 52:1-7

_2. The Voice of the Lord Cries in the City,_ Micah 6:9

_3. A Pastor According to God’s Heart is a Demonstration of God’s Promised Mercy,_ Jeremiah 2:8-9, 3:6-15

_4. Christians Ought to Diligently Esteem God’s Read and Preached Word for Spiritual Profit_, Nehemiah 8:1-8

_5. The Minister’s Preparedness to Deliver God’s Will to Guide the Church_, Ezra 7:1-10 and Acts 8:26-35 

_6. Preaching, Hearing and Receiving the Light of Christ and His Gospel_, Acts 26:1-3 

_7. Seeking the Word in the Mouth of Preacher,_ Malachi 2:1-9 

_8. Holding Fast the Pattern of Sound Words with the Hands of Faith and Love_, 2 Timothy 1:13

Reactions: Like 1


----------

